
The CIA is reportedly preparing for a major cyber attack against Russia - petethomas
http://www.theverge.com/2016/10/16/13294490/cia-cyber-attack-russia-dnc-obama-administration
======
dforrestwilson1
-CIA +NSA

The NSA would be the organization with the technical know-how to do this. The
CIA could be involved, but is very unlikely to play a starring role in cyber-
warfare.

